# 19 Days in Vienna - behind the scenes of the Iran Talks



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2015)

Για μια αλλαγή θέματος (όπως έγραψε και ο Ολλανδός δημοσιογράφος, μετά από 2500 χρόνια Ελλάδα και Ιράν ταυτόχρονα στο παγκόσμιο προσκήνιο) με μια υποδειγματική χρήση των ΜΚΔ από του Υπουργείο Εξωτερικών της Αυστρίας:

*19 Days in Vienna - behind the scenes of the Iran Talks*
After 13 years of negotiations, world powers reached an agreement on limiting Iranian nuclear activity in return for the lifting of international sanctions.

(Ο ιδιαίτερα αμφιλεγόμενος 29χρονος Αυστριακός ΥπΕξ Σεμπάστιαν Κουρτς αποδεικνύει δύο πράγματα: τι σημαίνει πολιτική στις ημέρες μας αλλά και τι σημαίνει μηδενική πείρα στην πολιτική όταν έχεις γερή δημόσια διοίκηση.)


----------

